# Current INDOC graduation standards?



## Duffyjj (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the current INDOC Graduation standards?


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 11, 2009)

where have you searched so far?


----------



## Duffyjj (Oct 11, 2009)

SpecialTactics.com has the following listed...

"DAY 1:

6 mile run (non-stop): 45:00
Calisthenics (exercise to time limit or muscle failure)
Pull-ups: 13 in one minute
Sit-ups: 75 in two minutes
Push-ups: 70 in two minutes
4000 meter fin swim: 80 minutes or less
DAY 2
Underwater Confidence Events:
50 meter underwater swim without surfacing
Snorkel buddy breathing for two and a half minutes with full harassment
Treading water for two and a half minutes
Underwater knot tying (girth hitch w/extra turn, bowline and square knot)
Drown proofing- Bobbing for 5 minutes, dead man float, 100m travel, front and back flip, mask recovery
Ditch and don equipment recovery
16 pound weight belt swim for 7 minutes"

However, having spoken to a recruiter briefly the other day he said that he beleives PJ's in INDOC have different graduation standards just as they now have different PAST requirements.  He had the new PAST requirements for me but not the graduation standards.  Are those the current standards listed above?


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 13, 2009)

these are the current grad standards

6 mile run- 44:06
3000M fin-  60:00
2000M open water fin- 60:00
Pull ups- 13
Sit ups- 75
Push ups- 70

Underwaters- 25M X 5 @ 1:30
Mask and Snorkel recovery- 30M
Buddy Breathing(Full Harassment)- 2:00
Treading Water- 2:30
Drown Proofing
1/2/3 Knot series (girth hitch w/ extra turn, inside bowline, square knot, double fishermans)
Equipment recovery(16 lb)- 1:00
Coming Soon- Equipment Tread (16lb)


----------



## Duffyjj (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Nov 13, 2009)

What happened to 50m underwater swim?


----------



## Lebo (Nov 18, 2009)

25 Jun 09 From SpecialTactics.com

Replace 50 M underwater w/giant stride entry to 25 M underwater w/giant stride entry. 

Change the 4,000 M swim in 80 min to 3,000 M swim in 60 minutes. 

Add 2,000 M open water swim with Battle Dress Uniform or equal, buoyancy compensator, load bearing equipment with two magazine pouches (4 pound sand bag in each magazine pouch), rubber weapon, and environmental protective gear (wetsuit, hood, booties and gloves) as required for environmental conditions.

These changes were based on AFCDC requirements and scientific research/training methods.

Other changes will be implemented in Oct 09 which I'll post soon. 

No new changes were posted as of today.


----------



## kaja (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW, pretty hardcore


And 4000/3000 swims are without fins/mask? 

Just curious, this sounds like good limits for motivation :)


----------



## gyellow (Nov 23, 2009)

the 3000 meter fin swim is with fins and a mask. The 2000 meter open water swim is with full bdu's and fins,mask,snorkel and other equipment


----------



## Hamijc5 (Dec 19, 2009)

Where can I look to see new standards?? specialtactics.com hasnt been updated in a long while.


----------



## txpj007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hamijc5 said:


> Where can I look to see new standards?? specialtactics.com hasnt been updated in a long while.



REALLY?!  did you even look on this thread at all?  start on page one of this thread and look for my second post....:uhh:


----------



## txpj007 (Dec 19, 2009)

SlightlyStoopid said:


> What happened to 50m underwater swim?


 
was taken out because its no longer a requirement for dive school.


----------



## Adam... the Warrior. (Nov 25, 2015)

Helpful. Thank you Gentleman. 

A...


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 25, 2015)

Holy necropost....

6 years may in fact be a record.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 25, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Holy necropost....
> 
> 6 years may in fact be a record.



Found one that was seven years old. Guess who posted on that one? Yup, see above .


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 26, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Found one that was seven years old. Guess who posted on that one? Yup, see above .


Yeah I saw the other thread after this one. Hey, at least the information is out there? lol.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 26, 2015)

At least folks are using the search function.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> At least folks are using the search function.



You do have a valid point.


----------



## digrar (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep, I'd always rather see a necropost than a spoon feed me new thread.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2015)

digrar said:


> Yep, I'd always rather see a necropost than a spoon feed me new thread.


RIGHT? I mean we all bitch about things- but you're 100% right. At least there is an attempt.


----------



## Morini (Aug 25, 2018)

Does anyone know if the standards at the beginning of this thread are still valid? Also for anyone (like myself) who is looking for info on a good description of the events for INDOC check out this link.

PJ  INDOC GRADUATION STANDARDS

For the PAST requirements check out this link (or click on PAST in the linked page above.
PAST Standards

I am not a PJ, but at 36 I have decided I want to be one. I have 18 years in the Army (all three branches, Reserves currently) and so long as I dont get injured (knock on wood) I am certain I can meet the graduation requirements since a few of them I can meet at my "natural state of fitness" and am training for the events till I get accepted. I have been doing in depth research on the Pipeline and so far it looks like a lot of fun, as though this is what I should have done 18 years ago. I kinda feel like all the suck I have endured gives me an edge over the guys fresh out of basic training, due to a mental calus...but I have been wrong before!



amlove21 said:


> RIGHT? I mean we all bitch about things- but you're 100% right. At least there is an attempt.


I will see your necroposting and raise you informative links. 

The links I posted say "No flip turns" but can I push off the wall when I turn? How should I be turning? I want to train for the events how they are graded, not how I am used to doing them.


----------

